# How do customers tip on Uber?



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Every single Uber rider that I've had asked how do they add a tip to their charge. I don't know.  Can someone please share if you know. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

Precious said:


> Every single Uber rider that I've had asked how do they add a tip to their charge. I don't know. Can someone please share if you know. Thanks.


They don't, who told you they do??


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Only by $$$$$$$* CASH* $$$$$$$ to *YOU* !!!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Per Uber:

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver

_*Do I Have To Tip My Driver?*
Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

When using *uberTAXI* (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. In most cities-and all cities in the United States-a default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the default percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the 'Payment' link at the top._

==========================================
*Lots of misinformation out there:*
http://www.quora.com/Am-I-expected-to-tip-my-Uber-driver
http://ask.metafilter.com/258175/Is-there-really-no-tipping-with-Uber

==========================================

I recall reading somewhere where an Uber rep finally said that it is up to the rider if they want to pay a cash tip. However, only UberTaxi has a way to do it within the system.


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Only by $$$$$$$* CASH* $$$$$$$ to *YOU* !!!


For the past year or so working with uber I have got maybe 5 or 6 cash tips. I don't count that as tipping. Tipping would be at least every other ride


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I average a tip from 15% of riders with Uber.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Jack Mason said:


> For the past year or so working with uber I have got maybe 5 or 6 cash tips. I don't count that as tipping. Tipping would be at least every other ride


*I get tipped everyday! * I work hard for it and always go the extra mile for my clients . They are happy to part with a gratuity for me. I give them the most pleasurable, easy goin, unforgettable, friendly, funnest ride they have ever had! I have a few techniques that I have developed that makes me different from most all other drivers. That's why they keep coming back as a repeat client and want only me to be their one and only Personal Driver!

I don't ever have to ask or put up a sign or rate a client low because they don't tip, They do it because they WANT to!
I have NEVER rated a client anything other than a 5* .... I don't believe in trying to ruin a customers rating over a simple Uber Ride! I mean unless they are a complete A-Hole! Something I haven't encountered yet after 250 rides or so! By the way my Rating is a Perfect 5*'s with the rider (client App) to this day!


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> *I get tipped everyday! * I work hard for it and always go the extra mile for my clients . They are happy to part with a gratuity for me. I give them the most pleasurable, easy goin, unforgettable, friendly, funnest ride they have ever had! I have a few techniques that I have developed that makes me different from most all other drivers. That's why they keep coming back as a repeat client and want only me to be their one and only Personal Driver!
> 
> I don't ever have to ask or put up a sign or rate a client low because they don't tip, They do it because they WANT to!
> I have NEVER rated a client anything other than a 5* .... I don't believe in trying to ruin a customers rating over a simple Uber Ride! I mean unless they are a complete A-Hole! Something I haven't encountered yet after 250 rides or so! By the way my Rating is a Perfect 5*'s with the rider (client App) to this day!


Well that is how I was when I first started, when you reach a 1000 rides and go up to 5000 to 6000 trips like me, then you will know how you will turn into. See I used to do the black but uber moved me down to uberx, I still have my black Cadillac and its just parked home now, I'm thinking of getting into XL maybe thats better.


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Uber Jax, you are HILARIOUS! :=)


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Precious said:


> Every single Uber rider that I've had asked how do they add a tip to their charge. I don't know. Can someone please share if you know. Thanks.


They handed me cash.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I always get tips.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> *I get tipped everyday! * I work hard for it and always go the extra mile for my clients . They are happy to part with a gratuity for me. I give them the most pleasurable, easy goin, unforgettable, friendly, funnest ride they have ever had! I have a few techniques that I have developed that makes me different from most all other drivers. That's why they keep coming back as a repeat client and want only me to be their one and only Personal Driver!
> 
> I don't ever have to ask or put up a sign or rate a client low because they don't tip, They do it because they WANT to!
> I have NEVER rated a client anything other than a 5* .... I don't believe in trying to ruin a customers rating over a simple Uber Ride! I mean unless they are a complete A-Hole! Something I haven't encountered yet after 250 rides or so! By the way my Rating is a Perfect 5*'s with the rider (client App) to this day!


Gets out violin


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> *I get tipped everyday! * I work hard for it and always go the extra mile for my clients . They are happy to part with a gratuity for me. I give them the most pleasurable, easy goin, unforgettable, friendly, funnest ride they have ever had! I have a few techniques that I have developed that makes me different from most all other drivers. That's why they keep coming back as a repeat client and want only me to be their one and only Personal Driver!
> 
> I don't ever have to ask or put up a sign or rate a client low because they don't tip, They do it because they WANT to!
> I have NEVER rated a client anything other than a 5* .... I don't believe in trying to ruin a customers rating over a simple Uber Ride! I mean unless they are a complete A-Hole! Something I haven't encountered yet after 250 rides or so! By the way my Rating is a Perfect 5*'s with the rider (client App) to this day!


Took me sometime to get the sarcasm lol. I really thought you were serious.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Precious said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. Uber Jax, you are NAUSEATING! :=)


There, FTFY.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Jack Mason said:


> Took me sometime to get the sarcasm lol. I really thought you were serious.


I thought he was a miss Universe. Everything was perfect, (uber driver) world problems have been solved.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Jack Mason said:


> Took me sometime to get the sarcasm lol. I really thought you were serious.


I am Serous! It's the way I roll ...  

That's why my rating is still at *5**'s on the rider's app and *4.95* on the drivers app!  
My business and the way I do it simply speaks for itself after *250* rides!


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Riders don't always give the tip.

But I don't get mad.

I get even by surging on their mothers.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Riders don't always get the tip.
> 
> But I don't get mad.
> 
> I get even by surging on their mothers.


LOL Blue! ... Uber Milfs!


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife...we surging on everyone come Friday night.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Riders don't always give the tip.
> 
> But I don't get mad.
> 
> I get even by surging on their mothers.


By the way ... Would that be 2 or 3 times on the Surging? ... Jus Curoius!


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Depends on your standard. I'm easy at 1.2x


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Depends on your standard. I'm easy at 1.2x


For me. I guess it depends on how long the ride is! ...
The longer the ride, the more surge(s) I get in!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

NightRider said:


>


I had that happen 3 times in caddy. cleaned all three without uber reimbursing anything. they all happened after midnight fridays and saturdays.


----------

